# 3 year old peeing in the house



## pot of gold (Aug 15, 2019)

I need some help here, lately Lily has been peeing in the house.This is very odd because she hasn't done this since she was 10 weeks old.She is now 3, just wanted to your thoughts, she is taken outside to eliminate and pees and poops like normal.This all started yesterday morning.I don't know what to do :doh::doh:


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

She most likely has a UTI. Please bring her to vet asap so they can test her urine and start antibiotics. Let us know how she does.


----------



## pot of gold (Aug 15, 2019)

I going to take her on Monday,she is unspayed would that contribute to the fact she has a UTI?


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

UTIs are uncomfortable and the infection can spread to the kidneys if left untreated for too long. I'd take her to an emergency vet if it's an option. 

I've never seen anything to indicate that not being spayed would cause more UTIs. Girls are more prone to UTIs than males due to a shorter urethra (just like in humans). Whether or not they're intact doesn't change anything about that.


----------



## pot of gold (Aug 15, 2019)

Good to know.I'm, unfortunately, unable to take her to the vet asap as my wife has been having severe complications with her pregnancy.
My mother-in-law will be here Monday so I won't be leaving her alone while I go to the vet.
Will Lily be fine till Monday, or should I try to make other arrangements?I'm a complete novice when it comes to female dogs, so anything you can tell me is helpful.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Keep her hydrated and make sure you're clear to the vet about when the symptoms started. If I were the vet I'd probably break out the bigger gun antibiotics in case it had already spread to the kidneys.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Until you can go to the vet..maybe mix 1 cap-ful of apple cider vinegar in her drinking water (per 16 oz) .*.IF it is a UTI caused by e-coli*..it will make it harder for the bacteria to survive..Not a cure, just a precaution. Side effect is better puppy breath!


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

pot of gold said:


> I going to take her on Monday,she is unspayed would that contribute to the fact she has a UTI?


Definitely yesssss although it can be encountered in spayed females aswell. Can you check if she has fever or not since UTI may not be the only reason. Just to ask when was her last heat


----------



## pot of gold (Aug 15, 2019)

Her last heat was in march,right now she's pretty calm and hasn't had a accident since Saturday morning.I started on the apple cider and making sure she has plenty of water.I'll let you all know what the vet says.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Hope all goes well. I assume her appettit is also fine. Just to rule out of course pyometra out of a female dog's life, hope she will get spayed very soon. Bonne chance!


----------



## pot of gold (Aug 15, 2019)

Just wonted to let you all know, I toke Lily to see the vet early Monday morning.The good news is she dose not have a UTI!
He said she's just stressed about whats going on with Tess,and give her some anxiety medication.I toke her to the park and played fetch after the appointment, she is now sleeping peacefully,with on messes since Saturday. 

By the by, apple cider in her water worked great,(her breath is now neutral) but can I put it in her food?


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

pot of gold said:


> Just wonted to let you all know, I toke Lily to see the vet early Monday morning.The good news is she dose not have a UTI!
> He said she's just stressed about whats going on with Tess,and give her some anxiety medication.I toke her to the park and played fetch after the appointment, she is now sleeping peacefully,with on messes since Saturday.
> 
> By the by, apple cider in her water worked great,(her breath is now neutral) but can I put it in her food?


Thanks for giving us an update. I'm glad she doesn't have an infection and no accidents since the weekend.


----------

